# Moving to Dubai - My Package?



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Expatforum users,

I will be moving to Dubai as a Human Resources Manager in a Global Company and this is the package I'm being offered. Please let me know your thoughts on it:

Basic Salary: AED 13,000/- monthly
Fixed Allowance: AED 7,000/- monthly
Total monthly: AED 20,000/-

Medical insurance

One off furniture allowance: AED 20,000/-

Please let me know what you think of the package and whether I should go ahead or not

Thanks


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

ramiloutfi said:


> Hi Expatforum users,
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai as a Human Resources Manager in a Global Company and this is the package I'm being offered. Please let me know your thoughts on it:
> 
> ...


Only you can decide whether or not to go ahead .

Any accommodation provided or accommodation allowance included? That makes a big difference.

It sounds ok for that sort of position, not spectacular, but not rubbish either.

I'd be happy with that salary but then I live in a tent on the beach, eat shawarmas, drink water, and use a bicycle for transport .

Compare it to what you're currently earning, what you expect your expenses to be, then decide.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

I found suitable accommodation in Dubai for around AED 6,000 a month which is fine and if I get a car for a monthly installment of around AED 3,000 then thats fine too.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

So that is half of your monthly gone on a car and rent before you pay insurance, DEWA, internet/tv/phone. Check out the Sticky by Elphaba about costs in Dubai as it is not a cheap place to live.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Felixtoo2,

i just read it. As you can see my Basic is 13,000. the remaining is 7,000 which is an allowance for an apartment, etc...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

20k a month all in is ok if you are single.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Wanda 

Yes i'm single


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

you should be fine with that much salary like you mentioned, 6k for apt and 3k for car the rest is 11k take here and there bills out left with 5k thats just plain savings or enjoyment


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, if you're single, 20K should be fine.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Hash, thanks Pam


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

20K is fine. In fact, if you share a 2 bedroom apartment with another person, you will not even spend 6K per head.
All the best for your move!


----------



## docsh4 (Sep 29, 2010)

ramiloutfi said:


> Thanks Hash, thanks Pam


Man, Dubai is waiting for you, I’m here with my wife and baby with around +10% of that package, so hopefully as a single you would not have any financial issues.

Let me know when your here if you need any help.


----------

